
Show HN: Visions – An Idea Log Based on Y Combinator - L-Logic
http://www.getvisionsapp.com/
======
ArtemD
Awesome and fun idea.i bought the app. I wish it had more questions or ability
to add own questions and supported Dropbox sync.

Good job!

If you need some help sometime let me know :)

~~~
L-Logic
Thanks so much for the support and feedback!

For the first version we wanted to keep the format exactly like the Y
Combinator course “How to Start a Startup.” This way, everyone gets to
experience it the way they structured it.

Those are great suggestions and thanks for the offer to help out. Will
definitely keep that in mind for next versions.

